# palm zire 21 charger question



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok I got a palm zire 21 in a box of old computer stuff (ok junk) and it doesn't have a charger. I know this thing is old but I'd like to at least charge it to see what, if anything, it will do. 

To do this I'm going to use a universal charger but I need to know if the charger have the tip positive or tip negative. Anyone out there know?


----------

